# DVB-T unter Ubuntu



## geforceeee (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welchen DVB - T Stick ich mir kaufen soll, der folgende Kriterien erfüllt:

1.) Er soll nicht von Terratec sein.
2.) Es muss unter Ubunut (Netbook Remix) laufen.
3.) Er sollte auch unter XP laufen.
4.) Geringer Preis
5.) Aufnahmefunktion

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.

lg, geforceeee


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: DVB-T unter Ubunut*

Die Aufnahmefunktion ist unabhängig von der Hardware, darum musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Mitgelieferte Software ist unter Linux ja (zum Glück) total egal.

Eine Ausführliche Liste, was unterstützt wird, findest du hier:
Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabegeräte ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## lazy (21. Juni 2010)

Bauer87 hat schon die richtige Liste verlinkt. Du musst einfach schauen, genau weiß ich auch nicht welche Sticks erkannt werden, meine DVBT Karte kann ich aber ohne Probleme unter Ubuntu nutzen. Evtl. nimm dein Netbook in den Laden mit und teste da. Als Programm würde ich dir Kaffeine empfehlen


----------

